# Great White Caught off Navarre Pier Today



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

Impressive tag & release off the pier. I hope Florida doesn’t outlaw land based shark fishing anytime soon.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Ernie strikes again. That dude is a shark magnet. Impressive for sure.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Boardfeet said:


> Ernie strikes again. That dude is a shark magnet. Impressive for sure.


Spend enough time doing something and doing it right and you'll be successful at it.


But the reel congratulations go to the man on the rod, Jeremy Hunter and his team mates on the beach.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow. That's impressive. Isn't that the second great white in a row for Navarre? Seems like one was caught off the beach there last year. 

Interesting because their preferred food is marine mammals like seals.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Better not let the tourist see this lmao


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> Better not let the tourist see this lmao


Maybe you should.....think about it :whistling:


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Just saw coverage on local news in Huntsville. Video not posted yet on whnt.com


----------

